# Great free pattern for a gorgeous shawl from Berroco



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a crochet shawl but unlike any pattern I've ever seen. Just georgeous! http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Lisbon.pdf


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish it was knitted.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

It is, indeed, gorgeous.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I wish it was knitted.


Me too.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish I knew how to crochet


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish I knew how to crochet


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish it was a shawl rather than the cowl/poncho type


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

lovely!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Love this pattern, thank you!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Elegant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

That's beautiful. Thanks so much


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just love Berroco designs. This one is very intriguing.

Fortunately, I do crochet. It is really not that difficult to learn and maybe a design like this will be a motivator to learn a new skill.

As for shawl versus poncho: I think I would work a sample of the stitch to see how it works and then apply is to a rectangular shawl. There is some shaping in this pattern which will provide a clue as to how to manipulate it for other applications.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty. I do t crochet as much as I used to since I learned to knit. I saved it anyway. I just might have to pick up a crochet hook and try it.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

me too, it is a lovely pattern


chickkie said:


> I wish it was a shawl rather than the cowl/poncho type


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

just gorgeous!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I can not knit but this site has wonderful members that are versitile and so clever at finding the neatest things.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Very pretty, thank you so much for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! My crocheting skills are limited, but this pattern is inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Wish I knew hot to crochet that shawl by Berrocco, a beauty!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's lovely thank you for the pattern link.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I do agree with you , it is beautiful. Could easily be made deeper too.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

I love this design, it does not show that it is crocheted, contrary to most crochet designs where the stitches are so obviously crochet...
(sorry if it sounds a bit strange...)

I love crochet almost more than knitting, especially because it tends to go much faster. I think I may give this design a try in a lace wool that I bought to knit a shawl, see what it does since I stopped knitting the shawl after my 3rd attempt and rip...

I will probably not make it in poncho version but rather keep it open at the front. Will have to rethink it all before giving it a go.
Will keep you posted if/when I managed to make it!

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!
Id like to see it in a lighter weight yarn, mane with a sparkle.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I can crochet----------just can't read crochet directions!!!
this is lovely


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you so much! I have the perfect yarn for this pattern!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thank you!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome,everyone.For those of you that don't crochet, I say pick up a hook. it's simple to learn.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

amamac said:


> I love this design, it does not show that it is crocheted, contrary to most crochet designs where the stitches are so obviously crochet...
> (sorry if it sounds a bit strange...)
> 
> I love crochet almost more than knitting, especially because it tends to go much faster. I think I may give this design a try in a lace wool that I bought to knit a shawl, see what it does since I stopped knitting the shawl after my 3rd attempt and rip...
> ...


Excellent, I can't wait to see it. Please post your changes for others who would like to make their's the same. Myself included, lol!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Very pretty shawl!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you download these? Thanks.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

leeannj said:


> How do you download these? Thanks.


t comes up when you click the link on my computer. if you aren't getting it I'm not sure why.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It is very pretty.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I wish it was a shawl rather than the cowl/poncho type


I haven't looked closely at the pattern, but since it has a stitch diagram, it probably could be worked back and forth instead of in rounds. Personally, I like the poncho style, it wouldn't be a constant tug of war to keep it around my shoulders. But, there are advantages to a wrap that wouldn't have to go over the head.


----------

